# The Simpsons vs. Super Mario



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 6, 2013)

misleading title is super effective!

Anyways, what do you suppose is more known in the world? I honestly can't think of who is, or if they're even. I mean, Super Mario has been around since the 80's, and he was a huuuge powerhouse in the Super Mario Bros 3. Super Mario World days. But then The Simpsons... well.. come on, it's the Simpsons, there's not much to say. They're watched globally. Even they're old episodes come on every single day and on weekends there's more than one episode... GOOD episodes.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 6, 2013)

I'd hazard a guess and say Super Mario. The Simpsons is still running and rerunning, of course, but its popularity peaked in the 90s. It's certainly still well known, but it's not the phenomenon it once was (Remember those Bart Simpson dolls? They were mad rad).

Mario is basically Nintendo's Mickey Mouse at this point; there's Zelda and such, sure, but he still *is* the brand. So yeah, I'd say that gives him the edge.


----------



## Wombo Combo (Feb 6, 2013)

Mario hands down.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 6, 2013)

I'll say it is Mario.


----------



## narutofan777 (Feb 6, 2013)

mario. becuz he is in a lot of nintendo games.


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Feb 6, 2013)

The Simpsons, way more people watch tv then play video games. "D'oh" was put into the dictionary, common.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 7, 2013)

CanuckBuck said:


> The Simpsons, way more people watch tv then play video games. "D'oh" was put into the dictionary, common.


 
That's what I was thinking. Like older people and such who don't have time or give a shit about games. Mario isn't as... what's the word, outgoing (?) as much these days. Yeah he's basically Nintendo, but he isn't being pushed in our faces as much. The Simpsons, well it's hard not to see them on TV.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 7, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> The Simpsons, well it's hard not to see them on TV.


 
I don't know, I've managed for years now.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 7, 2013)

Gahars said:


> I don't know, I've managed for years now.


 
I don't mean watching them.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 7, 2013)

The Simpsons has a more limited appeal than Mario, especially with only a portion of the show being actually good. Mario has appeal to a more casual crowd (especially in more recent years) as well as the general gaming crowd. Like all of my friends (from dedicated gamer bros to pop-obsessed teenage girls) have played a Mario game I'm rather sure.

EDIT: Also Futurama is about 100000000x better than The Simpsons.


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Feb 7, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> The Simpsons has a more limited appeal than Mario, especially with only a portion of the show being actually good. Mario has appeal to a more casual crowd (especially in more recent years) as well as the general gaming crowd. Like all of my friends (from dedicated gamer bros to pop-obsessed teenage girls) have played a Mario game I'm rather sure.
> 
> EDIT: Also Futurama is about 100000000x better than The Simpsons.


lmfao Futurama has absolutely nothing on early Simpsons...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 7, 2013)

CanuckBuck said:


> lmfao Futurama has Absolutely nothing on early Simpsons...


 
Outside of better writing, better animation, and better characters.

Like I enjoy some of the Simpsons but Futurama has just been consistently better.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 7, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Outside of better writing, better animation, and better characters.
> 
> Like I enjoy some of the Simpsons but Futurama has just been consistently better.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 7, 2013)

I love the early Simpsons just as much as the next guy; seasons 3-10 (add 11 and 12 if you're feeling generous) were a comedic tour de force. It broke new ground for television, leaving an example shows are still following today. It was fantastic, through and through.

With that being said, and with all due respect, fuck you guys, Futurama wins hands down.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 7, 2013)

Gahars said:


> I love the early Simpsons just as much as the next guy; seasons 3-10 (add 11 and 12 if you're feeling generous) were a comedic tour de force. It broke new ground for television, leaving an example shows are still following today. It was fantastic, through and through.
> 
> With that being said, and with all due respect, fuck you guys, Futurama wins hands down.


With all due respect, fuck you too, this isn't about Futurama. <3


----------



## Sop (Feb 7, 2013)

Simpsons > Futurama > American Dad > Cleveland Show > Family Guy

de one truth


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Feb 7, 2013)

Mickey is more well know than all of them! But, well... I guess Mario is more well known than Simpsons... not sure...


----------



## Coltonamore (Feb 20, 2013)

CanuckBuck said:


> lmfao Futurama has absolutely nothing on early Simpsons...


It was made by the same creator.

D'oh I did not read it corretly


----------



## alex_0706 (Mar 27, 2013)

mario= homer
coins= donuts
peach= even more donuts
bowser= mr burns
enemies= other characters
world= donut heaven/hell
sound when coin picked= more
sound when saved donuts = woehoooo


----------



## Clydefrosch (Mar 27, 2013)

guys, you're acting like your parents. everything was better when i was young D: boohoo.
i still find them very enjoyable.

both are equally well known globally. i'd guess that even north koreans know about the simpsons.
and in africa, they probably wear the bart simpson shirts you people have long since thrown away.

they both represent a very different medium though, mario, even with its halfassed super show, is one of the big faces in video game culture, while simpsons are often the first thing one would think about when it comes to united states television. despite the numerous videogames they stared in.
i mean, i'm german, and if i was asked to name any cartoon, i'd certainly name the simpsons first.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 27, 2013)

I would say I hear more people talking about Mario these days than I do the Simpsons.

Plus 
Futurama >>>> Mario >>>> Simpsons 
At least to me personally.


----------



## Smuff (Mar 27, 2013)

I miss the Simpsons. Whatever became of them ?


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Mar 27, 2013)

Smuff said:


> I miss the Simpsons. Whatever became of them ?


What is it like 25th season now? Seasons 2-13 was the golden Simpson era. I mean things got alittle wacky in the 11,12,13 seasons but still very enjoyable. Personally Futurama has never been funny its weird because its made by the same person.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Mar 27, 2013)

the only thing enjoyable about futurama is bender.
and he's doing a way better job as jake in  adventure time.


----------



## DS1 (Mar 27, 2013)

Almost definitely The Simpsons. Mario is a super popular video-game, probably the most well-known by those who couldn't tell you what a Nintendo is... but The Simpsons is merch. Like, in the most remote place on Earth, devoid of all television and western influence, you will find people with Bart Simpson hats. Mario has a lot of merch, too, but it wasn't as widely distributed/bootlegged as Simpsons crap.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 27, 2013)

Smuff said:


> I miss the Simpsons. Whatever became of them ?


 
Actually the latest seasons, like 23 and 24 are surprisingly good. Having Ned hook up with Edna was a pretty good story. And before you complain, they left it up to the fans to vote if they should stick together or not and the result would be in season 24.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 27, 2013)

Clydefrosch said:


> the only thing enjoyable about futurama is bender.
> and he's doing a way better job as jake in adventure time.


 
You're totally welcome to your own opinion.

That being said, you're wrong, and I pity you for it.


----------



## Smuff (Mar 27, 2013)

HR Puffnstuff kicks *all* their asses

There. It needed saying. I said it.


----------



## tbgtbg (Apr 7, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I mean, Super Mario has been around since the 80's,



So has the Simpsons. Barely, but even without counting the Ullman shorts (which started in 97), the first full length episode aired in December 89. Actually the entire first season would've run in Fall 89 but they had too many problems with the korean animators and had to delay it.


----------



## koimayeul (Apr 7, 2013)

Have to say the evidence, good 'ol Simpsons have not aged too well.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Apr 7, 2013)

Gahars said:


> I don't know, I've managed for years now.


+1


----------



## mechadylan (Apr 7, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> That's what I was thinking. Like older people and such who don't have time or give a shit about games. Mario isn't as... what's the word, outgoing (?) as much these days. Yeah he's basically Nintendo, but he isn't being pushed in our faces as much. The Simpsons, well it's hard not to see them on TV.


Pretty much this.  I can think of a lot of people that know who The Simpsons are, but not Super Mario.  I can't think of anyone that knows who Super Mario is, but not The Simpsons.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Apr 7, 2013)

Does anyone remember when there was a point to The Simpsons?
When an episode would have a beginning, a middle, and an end that all tied together into one cohesive story?
Rather than just 22 minutes of random nonsense?
Yeah...it's been a while...

Having said that, The Simpsons are probably more widely known than Super Mario for the simple reason that The Simpsons have appealed to a larger audience for a longer period of time (heaven help us...).


----------

